# Reorganized my reloading factory



## CDR_Glock (Jul 28, 2012)

I have been reloading for a few years now, starting out with just 45 ACP, then 357 Magnum. My friend introduced me to 44 Magnum, gave me his Dillon 450 with the S&W 629 PC that he sold me. I became hooked on recoil.

I started reloading 454 Casull, 460 S&W and 500 S&W on a single stage. To facilitate a faster process, I have separate powder drops for 500 Magnum x 2 (500 grain bullets, 350 grain bullets), 454 Casull and 460.










One day I was talking to a new friend saying I wanted one of those automated reloading machines that I saw for around $3k. She said she wanted to sell her Dillon 550, so after a good deal, I decided to jump on it.

However, I was "out of space". My desk had 3 presses already but the other side of the desk was unused and had wasted space. So I turned it in my basement workshop so I can have more working room....










So here is house 1/4 of the workroom looks...

















The advantage is that each station has a load I can specifically work on in a few minutes.

The disadvantage is that I see space for two more progressive presses.

UPDATE:































Updated to add an RCBS turret press for rifle ammunition.

I've been reloading 9 mm so it has been cluttered on the desk.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TheReaper (Nov 14, 2008)

What powder do you use for the .44 mag ? I have RCBS .44 eqt and used Hercules 2400 the last time I reloaded.


----------



## CDR_Glock (Jul 28, 2012)

TheReaper said:


> What powder do you use for the .44 mag ? I have RCBS .44 eqt and used Hercules 2400 the last time I reloaded.


I use Win 296, 210 gr JHP, Win our Federal magnum primer.

This is based upon my friend reloading his S&W 629 Performance Center That he sold me with the Aimpoint Micro, the Dillon 450, components for over 1000 rounds of ammo for a darn great price.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MoMan (Dec 27, 2010)

Nice reloading room ya got there!


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

OK, showoff...
Now I'm *GREEN* with *ENVY*!

You have more Dillon presses than I can count on both hands.
I had to take off my shoes!

rayer:


----------



## crewchief (Jul 25, 2018)

All I see is, $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$....... LOL.... Nice set up for sure.


----------



## CDR_Glock (Jul 28, 2012)

Ok, so I organized everything, finally.

I put all Brass, primers, and bullets next to each press. The primer tubes in the center with the primer tray. The manual is on the edge of the bench. I have others to put there, too (Hornady, Speer, and Lyman).

The tumblers are on the ground since one time it tumbled off of the bench. I decided it was best to put them in a corner.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## gwpercle (Jun 8, 2018)

I had no idea a reloading room was could be that clean , neat and well organized .
My hoarding tendencies and dirt blindness won't allow me to do what you have done...
I need an intervention or at the very least an opportunity to appear on a episode of " Hoarders" .

Very sweet set up...you should be proud .
Gary


----------

